# Best Utility Knife



## Journeyman T (Feb 21, 2007)

Okay, this thread may more aptly be titled: “What is the brand that sells what I think is the best utility knife?” That’s a little long, so “Best Utility Knife” will have to do.

Do you remember those retractable grey plastic (metal blade release button) utility knives with the yellow (_Stanley_) or red (_Craftsman_) plastic blade storage compartment that were a dime a dozen just less than a decade ago? They were the only retractable utility knife with quick blade change and blade storage I’ve ever used that wouldn’t lose its grip on the blade when cutting drywall. Notice: I said the only _retractable_ utility knife.

_Stanley_ still makes a similar retractable quick-change that’s even made out of metal, but despite the higher quality of material (metal vs. plastic), it doesn’t hold the blade rigid (the blade wobbles slightly) and it doesn’t hold the blade secure – the blade fly’s out of the knife when scoring down a sheet of drywall.

The old retractable metal _Stanley_ knife that goes for $3.99 is great except for the fact that you have to unscrew it and screw it back together to change a blade.

_Sheffield_ makes a very elegant utility knife that holds a blade very rigid, just secure enough, and blade changes are almost as quick as the standard “quick change” models. However, the knife does not have any capability for blade storage. It also folds instead of retracts, which in certain situations, can be somewhat of a nuisance.

At first glance, the retractable plastic _Irwin_ knife would seem to be the obvious choice. However, the blade does not change so quickly, simply because the blade storage clip is something you must be rather careful with if you have more than one blade in it. The knife is also rather fragile, and you can feel it pushing apart in your hand as you apply downward pressure on a cut. The real bad thing about it being fragile though, is that it breaks too easily. I’ve also bought some that have held the blade safely secure as well as some that don’t. It seems to be hit or miss.

Yeah, I know what you drywall guys are thinking: “Use a fixed blade utility knife for cutting drywall.” Well, I have one of those. What I’m looking for here is an all-around utility knife that can be relied on for everything.

I’m looking for a utility knife that must meet _all_ of these qualifications:

Retractable
Quick Blade Change (Without a screw gun)
Secure Blade (Won’t release blade when applying strong downward pressure)
Rigid Blade (Blade doesn’t wobble when locked in knife)
Blade Storage Capability
Not too big and bulky.

Any ideas?


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Have you tried the Stanley knives with the push button blade change? In my experience the blade seems to be pretty solid, the blade changes are quick, it stores blades, and both of them are the same size or smaller than the Irwin knife.

Personally, I use the Irwin knife, I got it part way through a sheetrock job, and the very first couple cuts (#1 and #3), the blade fell out. However, after that, it hasn't given me any trouble, and it is way more solid than my old Stanley which was one of the yellow quick change ones you mentioned. I haven't had any trouble carrying 4 or 5 blades in the spare blade clip. I also have a little ten pack storage box that I keep in my bags that I fill from the big pack, which may be a way to go if your chosen knife doesn't store as many blades as you want.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a Lennox that holds extra blades in the handle and has quick change. The blade has a LITTLE wobble to but it may be your best bet, I dont know for sure. The blade change on it is a little funny though. First you slide it out and then press the slider to the side and pull the blade out. The first time I opened it up I could not get the blade in and I was pissed. Once I figured it out I felt stupid.


----------



## al10fred1081 (Feb 9, 2008)

I use the newer stanley quick change. holds the blades and the quick change works good. doesn't hold the blade completely tight, but if you have a steady hand its not bad. I do a good bit of sheetrocking, but a lot more aluminum work. Some guys I worked with swore by the Lennox gold, which is a nice knife but for the cost its too damn big!!!

Also watch out for the Lennox blades, you can't break em off for a new edge like you can standard blades.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

The silver one on the bottom (already had the pic on photobucket).


----------



## Royal-T (Feb 6, 2008)

I unfortunitely have to agree with al10fred which sucks because we work together and he sucks (haha) but I have used them since they came out and after you beat them up for a few years they wont hold the blade as well as they used to but for the 3 bucks you spend on them they are the best money can buy. The Kobalt flick blades are awesome flicks open like a pocket knife, holds extra blades and has a clip! By the way al10fred you better get up to finish that nightmare in the morning!:laughing:


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

al10fred1081 said:


> I
> 
> Also watch out for the Lennox blades, you can't break em off for a new edge like you can standard blades.


how exactly do you break off a standard utility knife blade to get a new edge?


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

Sarge locking knives are good with Lennox blades indestructable.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm very happy with my Olfa.


----------



## Royal-T (Feb 6, 2008)

*breaking blades for a new tip*

Press down sideways to snap it or tin snips and cut the tip down to get a fresh cutting surface. Learned that trick while doing metal work in Nam!:laughing:


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

I have the lennox with retractable blades. It fits my hand well and the blades are really tough. I think it is the best knife out there imo.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a irwin and love it. The stanly holds up fine but the blade doesnt move real well then throw some tarry junk on it or drywall dust and your goofing off for 20min to get it to work. The irwin is nice and smooth but thr quick change isnt as quick as the stanly. Some of may favorite and usualy always use are the nonretraclables.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

RobertCDF said:


> I have a Lennox that holds extra blades in the handle and has quick change. The blade has a LITTLE wobble to but it may be your best bet, I dont know for sure. The blade change on it is a little funny though. First you slide it out and then press the slider to the side and pull the blade out. The first time I opened it up I could not get the blade in and I was pissed. Once I figured it out I felt stupid.


 I've got the same model .It feels really nice in the hand and is overall really rugged.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Heres my favorite. Its cheap, light, easy blade change, simple, and indistructable. Stanley 10-499. Before it I always had the old style stanleys that you had to take the screw out of to change blades, they I went to a big yellow one like in Mickeys picture, after it cut my hand I burried it alive in a foundation :laughing:. Then I switched to the stanley 10-499. I always use the stanley heavy duty blades. Anyone use the gold tipped Lennox blades, how are they?











Dave


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

I use the titanium blades and they cost like $2 more but last like 10x as long.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

OLFA HD-1

Now legal in California...I used to have to import them when I first got here, something about a blade extending more than 6" was a weapon


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I use the same one dkillianjr uses. I used to use the regular 99, but now I use that one he shows there with the quick blade change. Anything fancier gets away from you too fast.


----------



## beachremodlr (Jan 14, 2008)

*Hate when that happens!*

Maybe it's just me, but it is a fact that at least two of my most important tools are always breaking. I have had the worst luck with knifes and tape measures over the last year or so. Past fall, I bought 5 different ulility knifes and either couldn't stand the new designs, or it was crap. :furious:
Without paying the cost for the new Lennox, I settled w/ a stanley, quick release blade, and multiple blade storage, but even my first one was broken when I bought it. 
The Schefield is for picking dirt out of your fingernails.
The same w/ tapes, love the stanley fat max, but they recently changed their return policy and aren't replacing them, even if the face has no damage and the tape is breaking. Should have returned my 3 broken ones in Dec.
Grandpa used to say "you could tear up a steal anvil w/ a rubber bat":notworthy.


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

Norrrrrrrrrrrrm said:


> I have the lennox with retractable blades. It fits my hand well and the blades are really tough. I think it is the best knife out there imo.


 
Ditto. I really like thier line of titainum edge blades. Not only for the utility, but for sawall blades. BY FAR the longest lasting blades I have ever seen and I have had them all.:clap:


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

love my lennox 
i have 2!


----------

